# Something Falling From The Sky



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I happened to look out the window towards the south at 7 AM this morning.

I saw this jagged "jet trail" in the sky. When I looked harder, something was still leaving it.

It looked like a falling star, but do they do that in the daylight???

Until I got upsatirs to get DW out of bed to see it, it was gone, but the trail was still there.










Steve


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

NICE SHOT!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Steve







Have you checked the news?

Tami


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> WOW Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, nothing on that I can find.

I submitted the pic to our local newspaper also......haven't heard anything yet.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just heard off the news......it was a rocket.

They launched a rocket carrying 2 satellites out of Virginia.

I guess nothing was falling, it was going up!!!

I must have caught it just as it left the atmosphere and disappeared.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bet DW was real happy you woke her up and it was gone









Also watching news and nothing. Hope it was a meteor and not a bad thing.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't know about you, but as I'm sitting here drinking my coffee, I have a pot on my head to prevent alien mind infiltration. I think it's time for me to load up the Outback and head for the backwoods . . . . . . . or is that where the aliens are hiding . . . . . hmmm.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I don't know about you, but as I'm sitting here drinking my coffee, I have a pot on my head to prevent alien mind infiltration. I think it's time for me to load up the Outback and head for the backwoods . . . . . . . or is that where the aliens are hiding . . . . . hmmm.


Moosegut







you crack me up!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

That was from the NASA center, 45 min from my house. It's on Chingoteague Island not far from Tom's Cove Camp ground. They are suppose to do 3 more lauches next year. It's a really big thing for this area..jobs etc etc... By the way, my dad's construction company built the lauch pad about 7 years ago just before he retired. He was very excited to see it go off.

Will

local report


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool, Steve!








Too bad you missed actually getting to see it go!

Here's a little more information about it from space.com: Clicky Thing

I love the link at the bottom of the article: "Early Morning Rocket Launch Could Surprise East Coast Residents".

I guess they were right!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....







Doug, the septic system didn't hold up.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross







I'd fix that septic system ASAP... Happy weekend


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yup......Looks like you saw the end of the launch from Wallops Island. Wish I'd have been up to see it, but last night was a late one!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPPS!!!








I thought for sure that 1/2" PVC was going to be big enough.

Happy, um, Trails,
Doug


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

OH come on guys!! Its Santa doing a trial run







........ geesh....... a rocket?









(Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I was wondering







, do they have conveyor belts under launch pads like they do for runways???


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tonka said:


> OH come on guys!! Its Santa doing a trial run
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yup! One to many eggnogs on that haul!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Just heard off the news......it was a rocket.
> 
> They launched a rocket carrying 2 satellites out of Virginia.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.







The trail looks like it goes down? And dont rockets fly straight


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Just heard off the news......it was a rocket.
> 
> They launched a rocket carrying 2 satellites out of Virginia.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.







The trail looks like it goes down? And dont rockets fly straight








[/quote]
The trail is actually going up...the horizon is the start of the trail...the top is where it must have cleared the atmosphere. I would assume that the trail is jagged from winds. I'm not sure of the distance, but if it was launched in Virginia, and I am in PA, that's quite a distance.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tonka said:


> OH come on guys!! Its Santa doing a trial run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of hte scene in Christmas Vacatin when Cleark tells the kids he heard on the radio a few pilots spotted Santa....the Eddy says "really Clark?"...Priceless!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I am soooooooooooooooo ROTFLMAO!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I am soooooooooooooooo ROTFLMAO!
[/quote]

Somethings are just TOO good to let die!










Wolfwoods National Outback Rally headquarters... Sans septic system....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe it is a pilot with too much X-mas cheer









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The preceding picture (posted by egregg57) was taken from NASA's website, and is from the nose cone camera of the rocket approximately 1.3 seconds before its unintended impact. In the words of the Mission Flight Dynamics Officer... "Opps!"

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Jim, I just watch Cousin Eddie last night. Good times!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> You guys have it all wrong. That trail eminated from Wolfwoods backyard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I am soooooooooooooooo ROTFLMAO!
[/quote]
Somethings are just TOO good to let die!
*[picture of evil things done to Wolfwood in the sick minds of egregg & PDX_professor] * 
Wolfwoods National Outback Rally headquarters... Sans septic system....
[/quote]







yes, something's are....and others are made to live long past their natural time of demise. THIS would fall under the latter banner.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Remember Judi...

*The Second Annual Outbackers.com New Years Day Post-a-Thon*
is coming up soon. Eric and I are just getting warmed up for The Big Show!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Remember Judi...
> 
> *The Second Annual Outbackers.com New Years Day Post-a-Thon*
> is coming up soon. Eric and I are just getting warmed up for The Big Show!
> ...


What's this Post-a-Thon thing? Sound like something I'd be VERY interested in.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Remember Judi...
> 
> *The Second Annual Outbackers.com New Years Day Post-a-Thon*
> is coming up soon. Eric and I are just getting warmed up for The Big Show!
> ...


 Yeah Baby!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Remember Judi...
> 
> *The Second Annual Outbackers.com New Years Day Post-a-Thon*
> is coming up soon. Eric and I are just getting warmed up for The Big Show!
> ...


What's this Post-a-Thon thing? Sound like something I'd be VERY interested in.








[/quote]
yeah, is it a Post-A-Thon Thing or a Post-A-Thong?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> yeah, is it a Post-A-Thon Thing or a Post-A-Thong?


Doug can't play in the Post-A-Thong....(see other thread on his underwear habits)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> yeah, is it a Post-A-Thon Thing or a Post-A-Thong?


Doug can't play in the Post-A-Thong....(see other thread on his underwear habits)
[/quote]


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We just went "there" didn't we!? OMG!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> We just went "there" didn't we!? OMG!


Sometimes the truth hurts...


----------

